# Best way to reheat breakfast burritos on the river?



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Howdy folks.

Meal planning for our July 1 MFS launch is underway. One of my breakfasts is breakfast burritos that I'll make ahead and freeze to thaw and eat on the river. What's the best way to reheat those in camp - in a skillet turning multiple times, try to make some kind of oven (not taking a DO on this trip), or some other way?

TIA


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have done this as a rigging day meal and it you individually wrap them in tin foil you can heat them ok on a skillet with someone turning them often. I have also made river McMuffins this way too.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

the_dude said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Meal planning for our July 1 MFS launch is underway. One of my breakfasts is breakfast burritos that I'll make ahead and freeze to thaw and eat on the river. What's the best way to reheat those in camp - in a skillet turning multiple times, try to make some kind of oven (not taking a DO on this trip), or some other way?
> 
> TIA


we wrap them in foil and heat them on a griddle


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Done it MANY MANY times...freezing and thawing can be tricky because the torilla's tend to get soggy. I've thawed them a few different ways and I found the best method is skillet or grill (assuming you wrapped them in aluminum foil and vacuum packed). Leave them on there a little longer than you think you need too...it's hard to get the "soggy" out and the only way to do it is to get them babies HOT and a little crispy.

Straight-up on the grill and rotate frequently is my method of choice.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Double or tripple bag. Boil in large pot with rocks on bottom of pot so the bags don't melt.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Vacuum pack with no wrapper, boil, finish off on pan if you want the outside crispy. You can add soft and wet (tomatos, sour cream, ect) things before throwing on the pan that would make it soggy if you vacuum packed it in. 

Yummmmm...I'm hungry now.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

this is my chance to tell everyone about my new solar panel array and the used 7-11 microwave i got off craiglists for my next rafting trip.....


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

We wrap the in foil and reheat in a skillet.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Depends what cooler they are in. Need specs, volume of ice, date of packing, etc for proper recommendation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Reheat on small propane gas grill. Keeps them off the stove and the stove open for lots of coffee water.


----------



## dsmoake (Apr 2, 2010)

I get them warm on a griddle (wrapped in foil) then unwrap them and finish them on the griddle with a little oil and the get nice and crispy. I second vacuum packing them in case you get some unexpected water in your cooler.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

I've never done this but what about staring ur fire, then making hot rocks. Dig a small hole and lining the bottom with them. Next drop in the foil wrapped burritos and top them off with more hot rocks. Cover with dirt and let em cook. Obviously you'll need to b up at least an hour or so b4 your crew.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

robfather said:


> I've never done this but what about staring ur fire, then making hot rocks. Dig a small hole and lining the bottom with them. Next drop in the foil wrapped burritos and top them off with more hot rocks. Cover with dirt and let em cook. Obviously you'll need to b up at least an hour or so b4 your crew.


That would work if you were at a place were digging a hole and dumping hot rocks was acceptable practice. In the day of low impact fire pan river running this in not a viable option. Secondly fire in rocks can be explosive if there is any moisture in them.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

TriBri1 said:


> That would work if you were at a place were digging a hole and dumping hot rocks was acceptable practice. In the day of low impact fire pan river running this in not a viable option. Secondly fire in rocks can be explosive if there is any moisture in them.


Aside from the point that u made about them potentially being explosive. Which is good knowledge. How is heating up some already existing rocks in a fire pan,that aren't burning, high impact?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Another suggestion: Dutch oven - Put the burritos in your sleeping bag overnight.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

robfather said:


> Aside from the point that u made about them potentially being explosive. Which is good knowledge. How is heating up some already existing rocks in a fire pan,that aren't burning, high impact?


Digging a hole and burring the rocks then digging it back up is the high impact part. Most rivers around here they ask to dismantle fire rings if you find one in camp. I don't think they would take kindly to digging holes as a means of cooking.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

robfather said:


> I've never done this but what about staring ur fire, then making hot rocks. Dig a small hole and lining the bottom with them. Next drop in the foil wrapped burritos and top them off with more hot rocks. Cover with dirt and let em cook. Obviously you'll need to b up at least an hour or so b4 your crew.


if you've got a fire going then just wrap them in foil and chuck'em in the coals for a spell. 

it ain't rocket science... but on the buzz we'll make it seem like it is.


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

have a contest. give everybody their own burrito the night before, and post here when you have results.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Another thought. I quit doing bfst burritos. too much work. Now I do fritatas. Mix up all of the ingredients that you'd put in your burrito, and pour it into muffin tins. Viola, a couple dozen little guys to heat and eat. Cut up corn torts really small and fry with your meat/vegis if you must have a grain in them. Super yummy and way easier.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Just got back from a multiday trip where breakfast one morning was breakfast burritos These were some of if not the best breakfast burritos I have had. They were double wrapped in aluminum foil. The burritos were heated up in a couple of the folding Coleman ovens. These ovens fold down to a couple inches thickness for storage and for baking they unfold and just set on top of a Partner stove. We sat around and drank coffee for a while until the burritos were toasty hot. Easy and tasty and no holes to dig or stones to heat.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

upshitscreek said:


> if you've got a fire going then just wrap them in foil and chuck'em in the coals for a spell.
> 
> it ain't rocket science... but on the buzz we'll make it seem like it is.


For sure bro! Never been hungry, and could go a few days without. Always been more stoked to partake in one of the most ultimate interactions with nature. Just get on the river.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

double wrap when you pre make them and then freeze them

we don't boil....we steam them


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

gotta chime in on this one....
on my last grand trip we had an amazing caterer from salida at the little cambodia restaurant. i've never eaten that well for a month in my life. ever.
we specifically requested breadfast burritos for 14 of our 28 days. 
everything was already vacuum packed, boil in bag meals. the burritos were wrapped in foil, then vacuum sealed.
boil em, put em in the dutch oven, throw em in the fire, or unwrap em and put em in a skillet...

either way, breakfast burritos are awesome. doing dishes in the morning sucks....
now i'm hungry


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

blowtorch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

okieboater said:


> Just got back from a multiday trip where breakfast one morning was breakfast burritos These were some of if not the best breakfast burritos I have had. They were double wrapped in aluminum foil. The burritos were heated up in a couple of the folding Coleman ovens. These ovens fold down to a couple inches thickness for storage and for baking they unfold and just set on top of a Partner stove. We sat around and drank coffee for a while until the burritos were toasty hot. Easy and tasty and no holes to dig or stones to heat.


 I second what okie said and will add that the burrito is what counts. No form of reheating will help a bad burrito taste good or really damage a great burrito. It is the cook not the cooker that makes them great.


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Little Cambodia restaurant ROCKS. I love that food. bigben you had a special treat.


----------

